# so i wanna see a therapist...



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

How does it work? What do i do? Do i have to have health insurance? Is it expensive? Therapist, counselor, psychologist, what's the difference? I wanna finally start getting this MAIN annoying hindrance to ultimate life happiness outta the way. I understand this sorta thing might've already been posted several times before but unfortunately time is something i rarely have nowadays.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

Conquistador said:


> How does it work? What do i do? Do i have to have health insurance? Is it expensive? Therapist, counselor, psychologist, what's the difference? I wanna finally start getting this MAIN annoying hindrance to ultimate life happiness outta the way. I understand this sorta thing might've already been posted several times before but unfortunately time is something i rarely have nowadays.


the only therapists i would recommend are nlp practionaires and cbt therapists. stear clear of counsellors and psychologits etc... cos they cant do sh!t for your problem. talking about your problem does sh!t and taking medication does sh!t.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Therapists usually charge about a $100 an hour session give or take. If you have insurance you will pay like 10-20$ or so.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> Conquistador said:
> 
> 
> > How does it work? What do i do? Do i have to have health insurance? Is it expensive? Therapist, counselor, psychologist, what's the difference? I wanna finally start getting this MAIN annoying hindrance to ultimate life happiness outta the way. I understand this sorta thing might've already been posted several times before but unfortunately time is something i rarely have nowadays.
> ...


Good recs, finding someone who's going to challenge you and has training with specific therapies is best if you're looking for help with social anxiety. There are therapists and counselors out there who can help, but there are a whole lot who are just going to listen and prescribe medication. I've talked about my childhood to a therapist until I'm blue in the face, but it hasn't done anything for my anxiety.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

You pretty much have to have insurance. All you do is get your list of providers from your insurance (probably online, but I'm sure they can provide you a book if need be). Look under "psychiatrists" for the doctor nearest to you. Call them and tell them you are with blah blah insurance, then give them your plan number and all that (you'll need your insurance card), then set an appointment. Be ready to open up to him when you see him. This is the guy you can tell all of your personal problems. The more you tell the more likely he'll prescribe something for you. Good luck.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i definitely don't wanna go the drug route so i guess psychiatrists are definitely a no-no.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Conquistador said:


> Well i definitely don't wanna go the drug route so i guess psychiatrists are definitely a no-no.


Psychiatrists don't have to prescribe drugs, they just have the ability to. I'd give it a shot.


----------



## izzity (Dec 6, 2008)

so basically if we don't have insurance and no way of getting it, we're SOL? i hate living in a country where the government is more concerned with making money off of the corrupt insurance/pharma. companies than the well being of their citizens. it's not right. and highly discouraging.

im 23, just moved back in with my family and i am going back to school.. but the university im at has/offers absolutely no health care or plan. i currently dont have a job but am trying to get a part-time, as full-time just isn't an option with school. 
also, i live in deep east tx. theres no free/low cost health clinic here.

not a good situation.
also if somehow _magically_ i am able to finally get help, when i *eventually* finish school and enter a career.. my new job/insurance wont cover any expenses for this b/c it will be considered a "pre-existing condition" - right??

yeesh.


----------



## bookgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm finally going to make myself go to a psychiatrist. I have just been going to my primary health care provider and she has been prescribing celexa for me, but I'm to the point where my SA is getting worse and worse as I get older and I just can't deal with it anymore. I went to the doctor yesterday, and I think she's tired of dealing with me. She suggested a psychiatrist and is going to refer me to one. I think that's a good thing, I think I finally need to tackle my SA head on. The only problem is that I don't have health insurance, and I work part time and go to college full time. I don't really know what to do about my money situation. I was thinking of taking a semester off school, but I'm afraid I'll lose my financial aid. I guess the only option I have is to increase my hours at work and either get health insurance or pay out of pocket.

Okay, my venting is over. <Deep breath>


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

izzity said:


> im 23, just moved back in with my family and i am going back to school.. but the university im at has/offers absolutely no health care or plan. i currently dont have a job but am trying to get a part-time, as full-time just isn't an option with school.
> also, i live in deep east tx. theres no free/low cost health clinic here.


Is Medicaid an option for you? I have Medicare and it's an awesome plan, I know that's more for minors but I've heard Medicaid is great too.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

Good for you Conquistador !!! Deciding to act is the first hurdle.

I recommend someone trained in CBT techniques for anxiety (SA specifically if possible). My pschologist has done wonders for me. 

Some insurance policies cover a certain number of sessions per year for a copay. Others don't. You'll have to call them, and maybe see someone, to find out.

If you have to pay, rates here range from $85 - $125 / hr. for a psychologist about $50 more for psychiatrists. Some of them have sliding-scale rates. Some universities and hospitals have programs that are cheaper and you may even be able to find a study on SA where you get free therapy.

The most important thing is that you feel that the therapist is someone you are comfortable with and can open up to.


----------

